# Sig P250 and night sights



## Dougsboy

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post. I just purchased a new Sig Sauer P250 45acp. Sig claims that this gun is equipped with night sights. I don't believe this to be true. I asked the dealer if it came with a second magazine and he said no, but it comes with Sig-lite night sights. I thought well that's a good swap out. I guess my question is: Have any you guys, or ladies, come across this problem.

UPDATE: I just went through my instruction manual and found the part on sights. It states that this particular weapon comes with "high contrast sights". I guess I got a little worked up but the salesman should not have told me otherwise. Thanks everybody for your replies.
Dennis


----------



## Todd

I'm confused as hell. Are you saying you just paid some serious cash to order a Sig and have no idea as to what you are getting for your money? Or are you saying you have the gun and can't tell if it has night sights or the second magazine?


----------



## Dougsboy

Todd said:


> I'm confused as hell. Are you saying you just paid some serious cash to order a Sig and have no idea as to what you are getting for your money? Or are you saying you have the gun and can't tell if it has night sights or the second magazine?


Sorry to confuse you. No I didn't order it I bought it right out of a local gun shop. What I am saying is this: Sig Sauer claims the P250 comes equipped with night sights and I don't think they do. And yes I gave some serious money for this weapon.


----------



## Todd

Dougsboy said:


> Sorry to confuse you. No I didn't order it I bought it right out of a local gun shop. What I am saying is this: Sig Sauer claims the P250 comes equipped with night sights and I don't think they do. And yes I gave some serious money for this weapon.


Well, it's a pretty easy test. If they glow in a dark room, you have the night sights. No glow, no sights. If your's doesn't have sights, I'd call Sig *directly* to bitch about it big time since their web site says *all* 250's have them. Just a thought, as I am not a trusting individual; how well do you know this shop? Is it possible they took off the night sights to re-sell to someone else later and gave you a mag (that costs them nothing) instead?

I just bought a P229 SAS Gen 2, so I know exactly what you mean about serious money for these things. Night sights were a selling point for me and I'd be pissed if my gun didn't have them (which it does).


----------



## mlc

as far as i know all p250's come with night sights. check it out in a totally dark room tonight. mine are a kind of erie green but they do work. the sig site still shows that all p250's are coming with night sites. as for mags, i've seen a few posts in other forums that state there is a bit of a mag shortage right now so several on the manufactures are dropping down to one mag on new shipments and sig is one of them.


----------



## literaltrance

I was a litle confused, too, but more about whether or not they come stock with Siglite Nightsights or the luminescent crap. They are in fact listed in Sig's website as Siglite Nightsights, which are very bright in dark areas. You'd definitely know if you had them. I don't know the whole story but it sounds like shady dealing.


----------



## Hawk

I would say that if you don't have them, the dealer swapped them out. I don't have a clue why they would do this, but who knows.


----------



## Pat Az

Mine came with night sights and they are good ones.


----------



## Dougsboy

Hawk said:


> I would say that if you don't have them, the dealer swapped them out. I don't have a clue why they would do this, but who knows.


I read through the manual and found out that they come with either siglite nightsites or high visibility sights. Evidently I got the latter. But that salesman needs to get his act together.


----------



## Hawk

Directly from the website:

Item Number:	2509005 (9mm) 2504005 (.40 S&W) 2503005 (.357SIG) 2505008 (.45ACP)
Caliber:	9mm, .40S&W, .357SIG, .45ACP
Action Type:	DAO
Trigger Pull DA:	5.5 - 6.5 lbs
Trigger Pull SA:	N/A
Overall Length:	7.2 in
Overall Height:	5.1 in
Overall Width:	1.3 in (Std. Grip)
Barrel Length:	3.9 in
Sight Radius: 5.8 in
Weight w/ Mag:	25.1 oz / 26.9 oz
Magazine Capacity: 9mm	15 Rounds (9mm) 13 Rounds (.357SIG - .40S&W) 9 Rounds (.45ACP)
*Sights:	SIGLITE® Night Sights*
Grips:	Interchangeable Polymer
Frame Finish:	Polymer Grip Shell with Stainless Insert
Slide Finish:	Nitron®
Accessory Rail:	Yes
Features:	Interchangeable grip sizes and calibers
MSRP:	$750.00 (9mm, .40 S&W, .357SIG ) $810.00 (.45ACP)
CA Compliant	No
MA Compliant	No


----------



## Todd

Dougsboy said:


> I read through the manual and found out that they come with either siglite nightsites or high visibility sights. Evidently I got the latter. But that salesman needs to get his act together.


I would say this still warrants a call to Sig. From what you read on their website and the information you got from the salesman, you purchased your 250 fully expecting that you were getting night sights for your money. Instead, you get a gun you can't return and find out only after after reading through the manual, that Sig has the option of giving you night sights *or* high visibility sights. Not very good customer service from a company that demands a premium price on their pistols. If this happens to more people, and the fact that Sig is now shipping *all* new guns with only one mag, I think Sig is going to take a serious hit in business.


----------



## literaltrance

Todd said:


> I would say this still warrants a call to Sig. From what you read on their website and the information you got from the salesman, you purchased your 250 fully expecting that you were getting night sights for your money. Instead, you get a gun you can't return and find out only after after reading through the manual, that Sig has the option of giving you night sights *or* high visibility sights. Not very good customer service from a company that demands a premium price on their pistols. If this happens to more people, and the fact that Sig is now shipping *all* new guns with only one mag, I think Sig is going to take a serious hit in business.


Agreed. Sig specifically and solely lists Siglite Nightsights on P250s. I suppose it's just as possible the dealer was blindsided by the factory shipping new P250s with "luminescent" sights and not the Siglites. I would also contact Sig directly considering the circumstances.

Good luck if you choose to do so. :smt023


----------



## Dougsboy

Thanks for all the replies. I think I will look into this a little further.


----------



## PeteG

I picked up a new P250 compact (40cal) today and it doesn't have night sights,
so I will shoot Sig a e-mail and see what they say.


----------



## Dougsboy

PeteG said:


> I picked up a new P250 compact (40cal) today and it doesn't have night sights,
> so I will shoot Sig a e-mail and see what they say.


I can save you some time and effort Pete. My dealer got hold of them and they said not all the new Sigs come with night sights. You would think Sig would make this a bit more clear in their advertising. It's kind of misleading.


----------



## Big_Bayou_Hooter

Take it back and get a good gun. My 250 is a piece of crap. Jams all the time. Flips the empty right back into your face and won't hit the side of a barn.


----------



## Supermanwoot

I wasnt a fan of the 250 mainly because of the trigger action (I just prefer a DA/SA) but it really isnt that impressive to me for the price. I would much rather get what Todd just picked up...



Todd said:


> I just bought a P229 SAS Gen 2


i hate you :smt062


----------



## Todd

Supermanwoot said:


> I would much rather get what Todd just picked up...
> i hate you :smt062


It is pretty sweet. You're not going tom hear any complaints from me.


----------



## nailer

I've been looking at a sig 226. They are supposed to have night sights, too. They, however, look like three dot contast sights and not night sites as I'm being told. I'm going back this week to talk about it with the lgs owner, whom I've dealt with successfully before.


----------



## SaltyDog

nailer said:


> I've been looking at a sig 226. They are supposed to have night sights, too. They, however, look like three dot contast sights and not night sites as I'm being told. I'm going back this week to talk about it with the lgs owner, whom I've dealt with successfully before.


I have the P229 w/night sights which will look like high contrast sights in the daylight - just cup your hand over the sights and if you see a glowing green dot they are night sights.:smt023


----------



## nailer

SaltyDog said:


> I have the P229 w/night sights which will look like high contrast sights in the daylight - just cup your hand over the sights and if you see a glowing green dot they are night sights.:smt023


Will do that tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## kaloybugoy

*Night Sights*

hi, i'm new to the forum. stumbled here through google. 
i bought a sig p250 not so long ago. i was the first one in my city (Cebu City, Philippines) to own one. 
i immediately brought it to the range and shot about 100 rounds on it. 
when i got back home, the first thing i noticed was that the tritium on the front sights had dimmed. 
it has since died. 
i emailed Sig already. but didn't get any reply.


----------



## MauiWowie22

kaloybugoy said:


> hi, i'm new to the forum. stumbled here through google.
> i bought a sig p250 not so long ago. i was the first one in my city (Cebu City, Philippines) to own one.
> i immediately brought it to the range and shot about 100 rounds on it.
> when i got back home, the first thing i noticed was that the tritium on the front sights had dimmed.
> it has since died.
> i emailed Sig already. but didn't get any reply.


Did you buy it new??? thats very strange!


----------



## kaloybugoy

MauiWowie22 said:


> Did you buy it new??? thats very strange!


hi! yes, i bought it new. came in a nice blue Sig gun box, a users manual, warranty documents, two magazines, a gun lock and that orange thingies one is supposed to stick inside the breech when the gun is not in use. the nice sales lady even gave me a Sig sticker. everything about it was good... except the gun sight, i later found out.

i have nothing against Sig, and i have confidence in the p250 platform. i just wish they communicate with me regarding the sights. i am willing to buy a replacement sight. unfortunately, Sig parts don't come easy in the Philippines. i can't buy it online. well, i can... but customs, i'm sure, will hold it, because i need a special permit (and it costs more than a new gun to get) to get it.


----------



## whisper

i have a p-250 s/c 9 mm contrast sights and a sig p250 s/c 45 cal w/sig nightsigts . does anybody know who has sig p-250 nigts for sale ???


----------



## hogger

just sold mine.......couldn't hit more than 5/10 on paper at 30 yards.......ridiculously long trigger pull and feels nothing like the $900+ sigs. It is the step-cousin at best !!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

hogger said:


> just sold mine.......couldn't hit more than 5/10 on paper at 30 yards.......ridiculously long trigger pull and feels nothing like the $900+ sigs. It is the step-cousin at best !!


"Tis a poor craftsman who blames his tools."


----------



## Arqueous

MauiWowie22 said:


> Did you buy it new??? thats very strange!


Yes that is very odd, I was told that they should last up to atleast 5 and up to 10 years before having to replace them.


----------



## hogger

it's a piece of junk pal.....no problems with any of my other guns at the range. Sig can stay off my wish lists forever now.


----------



## imaoldfart

*Do they Glow in the Dark*

Well, ya need to know what you're buying before you plunk your money down. Go to this llink and look at all the P250's ( Sig P250 Pistols ) Now look at the different guns and pay particular attention to the part number, for example *250C9BSS10* and *250C9B*.....one has Siglite Night Sights, indicated by the SS in the part number, the other has contrast sights. So, Sig has packaged and sold these P250's with night sights and without....no biggie.....just gotta know what you want and what your buying. Sounds to me like the salesman at the LGS either didn't know what he was doing or he found someone that hadn't done their homework and took advantage of them.....maybe. So, as the other posters have said, take a look at the sights in the dark....if they glow you've got night sights....if they don't, you've got contrast sights. If you have contrast sights and you were told you were getting night sights, your beef is not with Sig...it's with the dude that sold you the gun. 

Check it out.

Sig Sauer Model P250 Compact Pistol *250C9BSS10*, 45 ACP, 3.1 in, Poly Grip, Black Finish, 6 + 1 Rd, *Night Sights *Specifications
Type : Semi-Auto
Action : Double Action
Caliber : 45 Automatic Colt Pistol (ACP)
Barrel Length : 3.1"
Capacity : 6 + 1
Safety : No Manual
Grips : Polymer
Sights : *Siglite Night Sights*
Weight : 26.6 oz
Finish : Black
Sig Sauer Model P250 Compact Pistol *250C9B*, 9 mm, 3.9 in, Black Polymer Grip, Black Finish, 15 + 1 Rd, *Contrast Sights *Specifications
Type : Pistol
Action : Double Action Only
Caliber : 9mm
Barrel Length : 3.9"
Capacity : 15 + 1
Safety : No Manual
Grips : Black Polymer
Sights : *Contrast Sights*
Weight : 26.5 oz
Finish : Black


----------



## chessail77

Your problem is with the gun store as the code on the side of the case will tell you what the gun is equipped with......go back and get them to replace the sights with NS.....JJ


----------



## Jeremiah

Plain and simple here. Not all p250's come with siglite night sites. It is something you pay extra for. If the salesman told you the the p250 you were purchasing had siglite night sights and they were not on the weapon he lied to you or didnt need to be selling guns to others with his lack of knowledge. You need to bring that up with the salesman. As for you reading that all p250's come with siglite night sights you must have been mistaken. Because that is not true. It is an upgrade that you pay $50 to $100 for. I would suggest you stop visiting Cabellas, or what ever big chain you bought it from and try a local gun shop where the people have more time and knowledge to help you out with your next purchase.


----------



## Dublinlee

Just checked my p-250 9mm, no night sights. From the front veranda, dlee


----------

